# Easy Cheesy Bacon & Chicken Pasta!



## The Young Mummy Project (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi! Welcome back, so today ill be letting you know one of my most cherishable (yes I am going to call it that) pasta dishes. I am a sucker for pasta dishes because i absolutely love my carbs <3 So without further ado, lets get cooking! 


You will need:

Pasta
Bacon
Bacon pasta sauce
CHEESE!
Crushed garlic
Pepper
Garlic powder
Crushed chilli
Baking dish
Chicken
Tomato paste


Okay I am ready to tell you how I did it. Start cooking your chicken and then add all of your spices including the tomato paste, Get your pasta cooking and before its cooked all the way stop! drain the pasta and also save some of the water. Add you bacon too the chicken and fry it off, you will then add the pasta sauce and heat will, Add a little hand full of cheese and STIR until it is creamy! Layer some pasta in a oven dish, then add a layer of the chicken pasta sauce, then cheese, and keep layering until the dish is full. The last layer MUST be a thick layer of cheese! <3 YUMMY!

Okay guys, I hope you get cooking and make this delicious rich, cheesy, whole hearty pasta dish! ITS PERFECT <3

If you would like to see me make it, Feel free to go ahead and watch it as its already been upload ( here )

Hope you enjoy and talk soon! <3


----------

